# Above cabinet lighting



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

What are you guys using for above cabinet lighting? For under cabinet I use integrated led strip fixtures and they're great but I was wondering if there is a cheaper solution for above since nobody will see it.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Here you go...I did some extensive research. :biggrin:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

NDC said:


> What are you guys using for above cabinet lighting? For under cabinet I use integrated led strip fixtures and they're great but I was wondering if there is a cheaper solution for above since nobody will see it.


invariably, there is always a cheaper solution. cheaper, however, does not necessarily mean better. the lights above a cabinet often take multiple times the abuse that under cabinet lights take, including but not limited to the collection of dirt, dust and grease. Enclosed luminaires with washable covers are, in my opinion, much better than the alternative for this due to those reasons. Seeing miserable grease and dirt covered bulbs , or worse, halogens, up there just waiting to ignite some future fire has always bothered me.


just my .02


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

I use the same lighting for above cabinet lighting as I do for under cabinet lighting. This way the light Kelvin matches almost exactly. 

I use diodeLED.com for almost all of my cabinet lighting. The CRI for most of their lights are 90 +



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I use the same too. Clients want to be able to dim and control the same as under cabinet lights.

Cheers
John


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't do cheap. I use the exact same setup as I do for under the cab, just on a different zone. Flexfire or Superbrite High CRI tape and mitered Klus aluminum track. Toe kicks even get the same treatment, though using the 90 attachment for the screws is a pain in the ass.

There is a TON of added value in using track and soldering all connections IMO, and if a client doesn't want to pay for it, then I don't want them anyway. Most importantly, under and above cab HAVE TO 100% MATCH. It needs to be the same exact product.


----------



## warrenmanne (Aug 25, 2018)

Ive used TruLux by american lighting a few times. They have a good range of tape lighting. Everything from Spec. grade to custom cut edge lit tape. All of them have a high CRI. They have a bunch of extrusions as well. The price per foot of LED tape, extrusion, and the driver is about the same as qaulity UC lights like Juno or Halo. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeaniecary (Sep 12, 2019)

LED lights now come in a very simple steps to install tape. There are even ample of the options which are Cheap, too. I am glad that people like me(Home decor lover),still actively exist in this world. I am very much fond of decorating home, especially when it comes to the point of kitchen. Say it is a floor, Cabinets, or wall paintings, I love all of these to rennovate and redesign with new ideas, comes around in mind. Thus last month we had a call with flooring installation Sacramento for the flooring installation.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I bet client love you long time.


----------

